# Pics of my 2005 Haunt



## SpookyDad (Jan 31, 2006)

It is a bit late but, since I just joined, here is a link to my pics:

http://www.neilgillbanks.com/halloween/html/haunt_pics.html

There are a couple of videos on there too.

SpookyDad


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow. Awesome stuff SpookyDad. Did you submit to the DVD this year? If so, can't wait to see your entry.


----------



## SpookyDad (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes I did submit. I also put the "mini" version of my entry on the pics page.

SpookyDad


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That's some awesome stuff you've got going there, SpookyDad.  I'd love to see it in person, sometime, but we're states and states apart. I may send some of my Texan buddies down there, though. A little word of mouth never hurts.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

SpookyDad, your haunt was simply amazing. I can't imagine the amount of work that it took to put all that together. Your props are wonderful! I recognized the butler turned pirate...his costume is perfect, as was yours and all the actors. 
Excellent job!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Terrific pictures and video SpookyDad. Your haunt looked great. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You are a SICK man! I love it!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Awesome!! I really like it.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

SpookyDad, that is flat out awesome! On that pirate cannon, what was that wrap you were using to cover the pipe? I have an idea that I would like to use a similar material on. And how did you time the fogger to go off with the air tank? 
Rick


----------



## SpookyDad (Jan 31, 2006)

The pirate cannon is covered with thin sheet PVC. It is just spray painted black. I had some material on hand. The fogger's pushbutton switch is hacked with a relay that is operated by a wall wart. The fogger wall wart and the air cannon vlave are plugged into the same powerbar. So flicking on the powerbar turns both on at the same time. Flicking off the powerbar shuts off the valve but the fogger goes on by itself for a couple of seconds. This creates a nice cloud of fog after the cannon fires. Purely accidental but sweet nonetheless.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those pics are great. Fantastic set up!


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Awsome job Spooky Dad. I love the Pirate theme. How long does your set up take?


----------



## SpookyDad (Jan 31, 2006)

I usually get started around the first of october. I have been doing a lot of new building in the last couple of years so it is hard to say. About 3 weeks solid work is a guess. I am a stay at home dad so I can devote a lot of time to it.


----------

